# Aufbauspiel ala Anno zur Zeit der Inudstrialisierung



## axel25 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche momentan ein Strategiespiel, dass ähnlich wie Anno funktioniert, ungefähr zur Zeit der Industrialisierung 1850 bis 1945 (also auch WW1 und 2) spielt und Seeinheiten hat.

Gibt es sowas momentan?

MfG
Axel


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (6. Januar 2013)

Hm also mir fällt da nich so viel ein, weil Anno ja doch sehr komplex is. Ich glaub in die Richtung geht Patrizier, nein?


----------



## Austi2k (6. Januar 2013)

Mhh... könntest ja auch bei Empire Earth das zEITalter festsetzen. Dann hast das gleiche... 
Allerdings eher wie  AoE und nicht wie Anno


----------



## Ben2010 (7. Januar 2013)

Spielt sich zwar nicht wie Anno... aber naja vom Zeitrahmen her würde es passen - Victoria 2. Das spielt 1836 - 1936.
Ist halt ein Grand Strategy Game - also ähnlich dem Rundenmodus bei Total War Spielen - nur komplexer.


----------



## Austi2k (7. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts denn aus mit Cossacks?


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Januar 2013)

Imperialismus und Imperialismus 2 (internationale Namen Imperialism 1+2) dürfte dem Gefragten am nächsten kommen. Sind allerdings mittlerweile auch arg angestaubt (1997 und 1999 jeweiliges Erscheinungsdatum)

Oder auch der IndustrieGigant? Gut, startdatum ist erst gegen Ende der genannten periode, aber immerhin.

Sonstige Ideen/Vorschläge:
Transport Tycoon/Open TTD
Railroad Tycoon 3/Sid Meier's Railroads!
Capitalism/ Capitalism 2
Imperial Glory eventuell noch, auch wenns Strategie Extralight und Spiel tonnenschwer ist

Und wie wärs mit Tropico? Auch wenn es das Zieldatum knapp verfehlt (start 1950) ist es ansonsten wohl dem Anno-feeling am nächsten.


----------



## Gizmo5555 (30. Januar 2013)

Mmmh, bei *Civilization 5* baut man ja auch seine Städte auf, und kann mit oder ohne Krieg gewinnen.
Selbst das normale Hauptspiel kann man ja umstellen (Startzeit), aber wenn man bei Steam reinschaut was mittlerweile alles im Workshop ist, würdest du sicher fündig werden. 

Da wird aus Civ V ein völlig neues Spiel! Ob 2te Weltkriegskarten, oder Herr der Ringe Szenario, oder Diablo like umgemoddet, oder komplett a la Shogun in die japanische Blütezeit, da gibt es kaum noch Grenzen.

Ansonsten wie schon oben geschrieben geht *Tropico *in diese Richtung.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (30. Januar 2013)

Glaube aber nicht, dass das in die Richtung geht; wirklich aufbauen is das ja nich, wie Anno die meisten Gebäude gezielt einzeln aufzustellen. Klar du lässt die ******* da errichten in der Stadt, is aber glaub nich genau das Selbe  Wenns den Threadstarter überhaupt noch kratzt


----------

